# Hello from Connecticut!



## doganddisc (May 21, 2012)

Hello from Connecticut here!

I am a member of several other mouse breeding forums and finally decided to join this one too! I am a newbie breeder- just had my first litter born today. I acquired most of my mice from Rodent Fest in Pennsylvania this year and am quite excited to further explore the world of breeding and genetics in mice.

A little about me:

I am a twenty-three year old college student in my senior year of an Animal Science program. My focus is animal behavior. I own a successful pet sitting business and occasionally (though not currently) take in foster dogs. I have two Border Collies and a Xoloitzcuintli of my own right now.

I have not quite yet decided what I am focusing on breeding, though I know I want to work with reds and chocolates in standard and texel coats. I'm also growing quite fond of himilayans. We shall see!

I am looking forward to getting to know all of you!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Pleased to meet you


----------



## littlelovesmousery (May 19, 2012)

Nice to meet you! I am new here also but already love it. CT is beautiful! We go there ever August to camp at Hammonassett(sp?) and to West Brook for the Fife & Drum Muster


----------



## Lawson Mousery (Apr 28, 2012)

Hello and welcome, congrats on your first litter. :mrgreen:


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Hey stranger!


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Happy to see you over here.


----------

